# Carthago c tourer



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Has anyone bought one of these and if so would be grateful for any feedback good or bad.
Chris


----------



## rogher (Dec 17, 2006)

Would that be an integrated/A-class (I) version, or semi-integrated/coachbuilt (T)?


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,

following our conversations earlier this year, we are still awaiting delivery!! When we ordered our C tourer T150 we planned for delivery to be for the beginning of November, to tie in with my retirement. The dealer delayed the order to get us a 2016 model, which means we will not see it until mid December. Not the ideal time to collect a new MH. The annoying thing is there are no changes to this model for 2016 so we are not really gaining anything. 

So can't comment just now, but have been told about the 3 month check by the dealer, not too happy about that. I believe you had yours done? Leseduts has recently taken delivery, I think he has had a couple of posts about his.

Colin


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We collected ours 2 days before we set off for France, that was 2 months ago. We are on our way back to the dealers this morning with a long list of mainly silly bits and pieces that need sorting. Also we need instruction into working the heating, I had it working on electric at home in France, but could not work it on gas. Luckily we met up with a Dutch gentleman in a C Tourer on the aire at Marboue, and he set it for us.


We are also going to find out the dealers view on the Warranty and see if it matches the email that I got from Cathargo.


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Colin, hope you get your MH OK as you say there is very little differences in the model years. At the end of this month we will have had ours for a year, drive and comfort wise it has been good but much the same as Leseduts we have had a few niggles mainly third party equipment .which in all fairness to Camper UK have in the main been rectified.. The other half still wants to go down to the factory to show them a few problems which she believes for a premium van should be rectified. Will be interesting to see what my£50 is getting me in Carthago paperwork during the annual habitation check. as everyone has said no information given prior to sale.

Chris


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have been back to our dealer this morning. They have explained some things that we could not get to work, and are repairing the other bits.
Himself followed me down the motorway and when we got there told me that I had no running lights working at the rear. 
We were amazed to be told that the Cathargo only has running lights at the front. It is not something I have ever heard of before. Our cars both have running lights front and back. We have been up and down through France not realising that we need to put our sidelights on to light up the rear.


Is it us not keeping up to date, or is it odd?


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Most cars these days with DRLs only illuminate at the front, nothing at the rear.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

leseduts said:


> We have been back to our dealer this morning. They have explained some things that we could not get to work, and are repairing the other bits.
> Himself followed me down the motorway and when we got there told me that I had no running lights working at the rear.
> We were amazed to be told that the Cathargo only has running lights at the front. It is not something I have ever heard of before. Our cars both have running lights front and back. We have been up and down through France not realising that we need to put our sidelights on to light up the rear.
> 
> Is it us not keeping up to date, or is it odd?


What are the cars and where were they sold originally?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The last two Hymers I have owned both had running lights at the front only.
It understood it was normal


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Running lights are only designed to be viewed from the front as an added assistance to be seen. If lights are required in poor visibility , dipped lights should be used .


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Same on my new Ducato.

My lightswitch only has two positions - off and on main beam with no intermediate sidelight option :smile2:

Steve


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> What are the cars and where were they sold originally?


Volvos, both bought in UK.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

leseduts said:


> Volvos, both bought in UK.[/QUOT
> 
> I thought they might both be Volvos.
> 
> ...


----------



## wet-rot (Nov 6, 2015)

zack said:


> Has anyone bought one of these and if so would be grateful for any feedback good or bad.
> Chris


Basically they are a well built high spec unit, however, the problem arises when something goes wrong, unless you are going to get support from a reputable dealer, and these are hard to find, you will get little or no support from Carthago in my experience. Make sure the dealer is associated with a recognised repair accredited organisation such as NCC or VBRA so you will have some recourse to any repair's that are carried out under warranty. My experience has been that the dealer from who we bought our Chic C Line from could not rectify water ingress problems and Carthago don't seem interested in providing back-up to their 6 or 10 year water ingress warranty. Is this the way of German manufacturers now in the light of the VW scandal.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

10 months to the day and we have finally picked up our C tourer. We stayed on a CL near to the dealers last night to make sure we understood everything, and we could make sure it all worked. Happy to say all is good, and we are now at Cherry Hinton CC for a couple of nights to relax and get to know our way around all the differences to our Rapido. The speedo is hard to read as others have said, so I guess we will need the mod to sort that. One strange thing is there are no 12v sockets apart from the one in the cab, so that will be one of the first jobs, along with sat dish, water filter, extra battery, solar, inverter, etc. Can't wait to drill that hole through the roof!!
Colin


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice to see you have finally got it Colin, does that mean you have now retired. Hope you enjoy the van, I thought it was strange that a German van didn't have more 12 v sockets.
Chris


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Yes agree with other posters your DLR Lights are only on the front. I have had 3 Burstner Elegance with really bright DLR Lights with only the front working, my current Niesmann Bischoff Flair only has front DLR Lights and all my cars are the same.


Just had my van serviced and to be honest never checked the service book when I picked it up 11 months ago. However, on scanning through Niesman and Bischoff also request an inspection at 3 months. Mine was never done and Travelworld and N&B inform me it is not compulsory, just as well for me!


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

zack said:


> Nice to see you have finally got it Colin, does that mean you have now retired. Hope you enjoy the van, I thought it was strange that a German van didn't have more 12 v sockets.
> Chris


Yes, finished work at the end of October, so plenty of time to get on with getting the Carthago to how we want it.

We have had 3 nights in it now, no issues that we can see. Still trying to understand the Truma controls, fine on hookup but gas only not fully there yet. They have stopped fitting the roof gland for 2016 so I need to sort that out so I can fit the sat and solar. I have found the pre fitted cabling but it needs a bit of sorting out. So tomorrow I wil lstart to strip out the interior to find where I can route the cables and wiring for all the stuff I need to fit.

Looking forward to it!!!

Colin


----------

